

Subbable (Kickstarter for YouTubers) - itafroma
https://subbable.com

======
itafroma
Subbable is a new venture by Hank and John Green (collectively, the
Vlogbrothers) functioning as an answer to the problem that advertisers
seemingly only care about the quantity, not quality of views.

Here's Hank Green's intro video about it:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dYlbz77uzI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dYlbz77uzI)

And John Green's original problem statement video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHSX2-pTw3Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHSX2-pTw3Q)

